# McAllister Mini-Late Model Body



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

[IMG-LEFT]http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/530/1214-4MiniLateModel-thumb.jpg[/IMG-LEFT] Current Late Model styling with cool detail features such as air box on the hood, dirt screen in windshield and separately mounted rear spoiler with side fins.

More info at http://www.hobbytalk.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=349


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

sick!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

The caption says it fits mini-t with long body posts. I'm surprised, because of the long shocktowers. Usually you have to mount a car body pretty high like a monster truck to make it fit and it doesn't look that way in the pic.

Sure would look nice on a BRP SC18 I'll bet!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

It is WAY to big for the BRP SC-18 It covers the larger Mini-T wheel spand///


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

I was thinking about Fun Wons actually. But you're right, it's probably too wide.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It's way too big for a FW . That would be one wide car


----------

